# datenbank in datei sichern



## ARadauer (25. Jul 2007)

ich habe für meinen arbeitgeber eine planungssoftware geschrieben, die im hintergrund eine oracle tabelle verwendet.
ich habe datensätze bezogen auf eine monat und jahr.

mein arbeitgeber wünscht sich nun, zb am ende von 2007, alle datensätze für 2007 zb auf eine cd zu brennen  um diese zu archivieren , sie dann aus der db löschen und bei bedarf  später wieder ins system einspielen.

wie würdet ihr das realisieren? kann ich mir über jdbc einen dump einer oracle tabelle ziehen bzw kann ich einen dump einspielen.

ich benutz das oracle sql developer tool, das bietet eine import und export funktion. wie kann ich am besten so eine funktion in java nachprogrammieren?

danke für die tipps


----------



## ARadauer (26. Jul 2007)

möchte nochmal die Dringlichkeit meiner frage unterstreichen:


*HILFE!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

na so schlimm is auch wieder nicht, aber trotzdem, keiner eine idee?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (26. Jul 2007)

Warum schreist Du hier rum, wenn das Problem schon nicht "schlimm" ist? 

Mir ist nicht so ganz klar, warum Du das Problem überhaupt mit Java lösen willst.

Ich würde eher auf Shellskripte und Oracle-Bordmittel (z. B. export und import) zurückgreifen.


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (26. Jul 2007)

Einfach die Daten aus der DB holen sie in eine csv Datei bringen danach die Daten löschen. Die csv Datei dann auf CD brennen als Sicherung.


----------



## tuxedo (26. Jul 2007)

Du kannst doch problemlos ein "Select * from xyz" machen und das ergebnis in eine xml-file stecken. Die kannst du dann bei bedarf wieder einlesen und auf die Felder der DB gemappt wieder einspielen.

Ein "dump" ist ja lediglich eine repräsentation der Daten. Wie der dump aussieht ist dir überlassen.

Was mir aber so spontan einfällt:

- alles abfragen und als XML in einer File sichern
- alles abfragen und damit "Insert-Statements" bauen die man dann auch außerhalb der Anwendung direkt in die DB einspielen kann
- alles abfragen und im CSV-Format speichern
- alles außerhalb der DB mit DB-Tools dumpen. Bei MySQL gibts ja "mysqldump"... Nachteil: Damit lassenb sich, AFAIK, keine partiellen Dumps einer DB oder Tabelle machen. Nur komplette. D.h. nur einen bestimmten Zeitraum aus einer Tabelle/DB sichern geht da glaub nicht

- Alex


----------

